# Snow Wensday??



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

Possable snow wensday for new england, anybody hear anything?


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

a very slight possibility of snow showers,, won't add up to anything


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Accuweather - 
Wednesday, Dec 20:
Mostly sunny High: 41°F Low: 24 °F


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Do any of you guys from CT remember the winter of 2001/2002? We only had 1 plowable snow, maybe like 3-6" if i remember right? It stayed snow free until feb-march i think. Looking at the figures on NOAAs website the northeast had a long drought through the whole winter. We had above average temps and below average precip.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I remeber that winter. We been having some major rain since last October 2005. I never seen so much rain here like this year also. Maybe we will have drought winter again. Summer of 05 was big drought here then in October rained like crazy and also this year rained like crazy. This is why I am thinking maybe we will have drought winter. If so thank god for contracts. Etheir way don't care if snow or no snow.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

figures, they are not callin for the snow now on tuesday. we will see, its 4 days away still. I have some hope. Im still picking up my plow on monday!:redbounce


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

stroker79;337028 said:


> figures, they are not callin for the snow now on tuesday. we will see, its 4 days away still. I have some hope. Im still picking up my plow on monday!:redbounce


Stroker,Dont pick up your plow...It'll jinx us for sure!


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I was planning on buying a new spreader this winter, my western pro-flo is getting to small for me. So far im glad i decided to wait and see how the winter goes.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

The end of the month looks good 26th they keep on forcasting snow and ice. Still to far out but we will soon see.This is on accuweather.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

nothing gonna happen till 07. mark it down on the calander.


----------



## GSE (Dec 17, 2004)

vis;337597 said:


> nothing gonna happen till 07. mark it down on the calander.


December 2007. :waving:


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I just checked back. I had 8 storms in 2001-2002 winter. One in Dec then most in Jan/Feb and one in March. I guess the Litchfield hills do get more snow.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*wednesday*

I guess your safe, you never said which Wednesday...


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

rgrimes945;337711 said:


> I guess your safe, you never said which Wednesday...


LOL yea, just looked again and accuweather is still forcasting snow and ice for...the night before christmas and christmas day. We will soon see. maybe they are just trying to cheer us up for the christmas spirit.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

JeepPlow18;338020 said:


> accuweather is still forcasting snow and ice for...the night before christmas and christmas day.


Ah man not here. Rain and 45* and we're more north of you


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

I pray to the snow gods every night. ..I also thank god I decided to attend cheney Technical Highschool in manchester and Got a degree in Heating and Air conditioning..And am able to stil keep busy during the winter! Enough is Enough with this Warm weather. The "normal people"  are Enjoying it WAYY To much.. 
I heard Brad Field say the other night that in the winter of 95/95 ( worst winter in the last 10 or so years) we did not get our first measurable snow fall till after christmas. So I will hold out hope. payup


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Do I recall the winter of 2001 and 2002.Hmm Hell yes I do baby.1 push in december was on Christmas eve got to leave the mother in laws house early to go meet up with my buddys and go plow 8 inches.Was a true Christmas present.Leaving the Mother in laws house early LMAO.Then 1 push in January with 4 salt events.The Febuary was like hitting the lottery.Valentines was on friday it snowed from friday night till monday morning.I was out 72 hours straight hitting my lots then the restaurants before lunch after lunch rush before dinner and after dinner rush for 3 days straight:redbounce .Then the next Friday it did it all over again in the same exact order friday till monday:bluebounc .What a great winter gosh it was great.Do you think I was happy with that winter?purplebou 


RCGM
Brad


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I am very frustrated becuase I had all my winter storm data recorded on my computer before it crashed. We are talking date, time of the storm, official storm total, total events for the year. Since then I am very careful about what I put on my computer. I went out 12 times though last year, 2005-2006 season. This year we havnt gone out yet (latter part of 2006) Hopefully we will get slammed in early 2007


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I remember the Winter of 02-03 was sick. We must have gotten around 70 inches the whole season.

As for now, I'm really starting to get ticked off at all my friends and family being so excited about no snow/warm weather. I would like a nice 10" storm just to shut them up! (And to fill my wallet!)


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

Antnee77;338637 said:


> I remember the Winter of 02-03 was sick. We must have gotten around 70 inches the whole season.
> 
> As for now, I'm really starting to get ticked off at all my friends and family being so excited about no snow/warm weather. I would like a nice 10" storm just to shut them up! (And to fill my wallet!)


a 10 incher would be sweet, but i'll settle for 3, or at this point anything!!!!!!!!!!


----------

